# What is okay on the LID ? Great website.



## Want2FeelGood (Sep 17, 2011)

Look at this website for the iodine content of stuff: http://wholefoodcatalog.info/nutrient/iodine

I have some questions which I hope any and all of you can answer.

1. I love whole fresh Shiitake mushrooms lightly sautéed in olive oil. Both of these products are listed as having no iodine. Are they fine on the LID ?

2. Do you LID people avoid all butter and margarine ? If so, do you simply use vegetable or olive oils instead ?

3. Coffee-Mate "The Original" powder is said to have no iodine, but some websites indicate to avoid it because of sodium casein ate, but other websites indicate it's fine. I love it in hot coffee. Thoughts ? I tried coconut creamer--- yuck.

4. For fresh-squeezed lemonade, I enjoy Equal and.or Spelnda. Are these sweeteners fine on the LID ?

Happy Holidays !


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

1) Should be fine 
2) Yes to both.
3) I'm not sure (not a coffee drinker), but I followed the thyca associations directions & cookbook. I'm pretty sure they address non-dairy creamer.
4) I did ingest (diet soda) artificial sweeteners and it was fine.


----------



## Want2FeelGood (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you. The Coffee-Mate answer is not clear. The company professes it has no iodine, but some members here think "caseinate" somehow might have iodine.

So 24 packages of Splenda or Equal should be fine ?


----------



## Want2FeelGood (Sep 17, 2011)

Different view of this website to reflect low iodine foods first: http://wholefoodcatalog.info/nutrient/iodine/foods/low/


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

